# DIY armature wire



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Coat hangers are the usual go-to for support wire in props, but I find it too thick and hard to bend. I make my own armature wire using electric fence wire. This comes on spools and is about as thick as paper-clip wire (I use 17 gauge).

You'll need a vise or strong clamp and a power drill. Cut off a length of wire, fold it in half, and squeeze the cut ends in the vise. Pinch the folded end to a tight point and chuck it into the power drill. Stand back until the wire is stretched between the vise and the drill, and let 'r rip.

The only takes a few seconds. You'll know you're done when it feels like it's trying to get shorter (about a 30 degree angle of twist if you're sciency).

Twisting the strands together stresses the metal and you'll end up with a stiff, springy strand of wire that's easy to bend and shape.

If you need a thicker, stiffer piece of wire, you can fold the twisted piece in half and twist it again.

It's easier to do the twisting if you don't use too long of a piece of wire to start with, I usually use about 15 feet at a time, which gives me about a 7' length of twisted wire.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for sharing


----------

